# Hay from northern MN to OK/TX.



## lars_ranch (Dec 3, 2011)

Multiple loads from Bemidji MN area to multiple points in OK/TX. Large round bales of alfalfa/grass hay (90-120 RFV).

Please contact Dan Larson (402-560-4052)


----------

